# great article on nene



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

http://www.denverpost.com/nuggets/ci_3518384

i want him back soon :clap:


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

I really don't give a **** about Nene anymore.

And what does he really bring to the team? Could be a 20 point, 10 board, 3 assist, 2 block guy, but he doesn't give a **** on the court. He doesn't give a damn on the boards, and seems uninterested on the court at times. On top of that, he has his annual injury - this one cost him the whole damn season. 

And don't forget that we've got Kenyon. The organization can't have too much faith in Nene, considering they signed Kenyon. The bottom line is the Nuggets have mismanaged Nene ever since he got to Denver. He never should've put on 20-25 lbs, and never should've been put at center. 

I keep telling this story, but I remember his very first offensive possession, when exploded to the whole from the free throw line and almost posterized the whole opposition. You don't see any 6-10, 245 lb. dudes doing that. It doesn't make any sense. Nene was just a notch below Amare in terms of explosiveness, and bigger and stronger at that. Nene had a chance to become a legitimate low post threat, with passing ability. Plus, he's got the tools to dominate the boards. Unfortunately, the rest of the Nuggets organization chooses not to see this. 

I'm telling you, there isn't a damn player in the league with Nene's ability at 245 lbs. The **** he is capable of is mind-blowing. In fact, at 245, I'd consider taking Nene over Amare, given his amazing passing ability and much better defense. But Nene seems uninterested at taking his game to the next level like Amare, and the Nuggets seem uninterested in helping him fulfill his potential. It's really a shame.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> And what does he really bring to the team?


SIZE!!!!????

nene has lockdown defense and wont get abused by other forwards (like kmart does!)

do you remember his defense on garnett and duncan the last 2 playoffs??? straight lockdown!

also, he DID lead the league in fg% couple of years ago, and can dominate in the paint...


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

pac4eva5 said:


> SIZE!!!!????


That's quite a rave review. 



> nene has lockdown defense and wont get abused by other forwards (like kmart does!)
> 
> do you remember his defense on garnett and duncan the last 2 playoffs??? straight lockdown!


Nene is a good defender, not lockdown. In fact, Bzdelik took Nene off of Garnett in that series, because he was getting abused. I do believe Nene has the potential to be lockdown, but he's got a ways to go. And his man to man defense is a lot better than his help defense, which needs quite a bit of work. 

And I don't think Kenyon gets abused by other forwards. I'm very disappointed with his defense, especially given how it was in New Jersey, but he's still a good defender. 



> also, he DID lead the league in fg% couple of years ago, and can dominate in the paint...


Yep, his field goal percentage is always good. Given that, why the hell can't the Nuggets give him even ten shots a game, especially given their lack of post options? ****, Nene only got around eight attempts his first two years. That doesn't make sense, especially if the team is trying to develop him. Give the man his touches and see where he can go, know what I mean? 

I think the situation with nene speaks to something larger about the team, and that's the system. Watch Detroit, San Antonio, Phoenix, Dallas, and other top teams - they're always getting quality attempts, because they've got a plan on offense. In the halfcourt, the Nuggets don't seem to give a ****. It's a makeshift, haphazard offense. You don't see a lot of movement. You don't see a strong attempt to get the ball to Carmelo in the most effective positions. You don't see a lot of easy baskets in the halfcourt. What you do see is a lot of ill-advised shots from the guards, a lot of perimeter jumpers, and a lot of one on one play. That kinda **** doesn't help players like Nene grow, and it doesn't get you to that elite level. 

With Nene's passing ability, it would help to have an offense that has more movement, cutters in the lane, etc. (not to mention shooters, but that's another issue). We don't need to have an old-school Sacramento type offense, but some movement would be nice. I just don't think this team is able to take it to the next level with its current system (or lack thereof) and players like Nene can't grow without attempts.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> And his man to man defense is a lot better than his help defense, which needs quite a bit of work.


i agree with that. takes time...



> Yep, his field goal percentage is always good. Given that, why the hell can't the Nuggets give him even ten shots a game, especially given their lack of post options? ****, Nene only got around eight attempts his first two years. That doesn't make sense, especially if the team is trying to develop him. Give the man his touches and see where he can go, know what I mean?
> 
> I think the situation with nene speaks to something larger about the team, and that's the system. Watch Detroit, San Antonio, Phoenix, Dallas, and other top teams - they're always getting quality attempts, because they've got a plan on offense. In the halfcourt, the Nuggets don't seem to give a ****. It's a makeshift, haphazard offense. You don't see a lot of movement. You don't see a strong attempt to get the ball to Carmelo in the most effective positions. You don't see a lot of easy baskets in the halfcourt. What you do see is a lot of ill-advised shots from the guards, a lot of perimeter jumpers, and a lot of one on one play. That kinda **** doesn't help players like Nene grow, and it doesn't get you to that elite level.
> 
> With Nene's passing ability, it would help to have an offense that has more movement, cutters in the lane, etc. (not to mention shooters, but that's another issue). We don't need to have an old-school Sacramento type offense, but some movement would be nice. I just don't think this team is able to take it to the next level with its current system (or lack thereof) and players like Nene can't grow without attempts.


ya, the nuggets management needed to work more with him. i hated the kenyon pick-up, and i know it bothered nene too. but after reading that article, its obvious how dedicated he is to play, and thats definetely a good sign! and the fact he wants to stay a nugget too


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Good to hear that Nene is working so hard to rehab.

Roddney, Nene just doesn't have the body type that is conducive to staying at 245 lbs. He is a naturally much thicker body than Amare and just through the course of his body maturing, he was going to put on mass. Unfortunately, the Nuggets asked him to put on weight too quickly for his young joints to handle it.

Nene's future is as a 5, not as a 4. He is just a better fit at the position. Just like Tyson Chandler, even though he is 7'2" is a 4 not a 5.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Good to hear that Nene is working so hard to rehab.
> 
> Roddney, Nene just doesn't have the body type that is conducive to staying at 245 lbs. He is a naturally much thicker body than Amare and just through the course of his body maturing, he was going to put on mass. Unfortunately, the Nuggets asked him to put on weight too quickly for his young joints to handle it.
> 
> Nene's future is as a 5, not as a 4. He is just a better fit at the position. Just like Tyson Chandler, even though he is 7'2" is a 4 not a 5.


he is athletic enough to play both very well, and that is why he is SO important to this team...


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> I really don't give a **** about Nene anymore.
> 
> And what does he really bring to the team? Could be a 20 point, 10 board, 3 assist, 2 block guy, but he doesn't give a **** on the court. He doesn't give a damn on the boards, and seems uninterested on the court at times. On top of that, he has his annual injury - this one cost him the whole damn season.
> 
> ...


You'd honestly think about taking Nene over Amare? :laugh:


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Good to hear that Nene is working so hard to rehab.
> 
> Roddney, Nene just doesn't have the body type that is conducive to staying at 245 lbs. He is a naturally much thicker body than Amare and just through the course of his body maturing, he was going to put on mass. Unfortunately, the Nuggets asked him to put on weight too quickly for his young joints to handle it.
> 
> Nene's future is as a 5, not as a 4. He is just a better fit at the position. Just like Tyson Chandler, even though he is 7'2" is a 4 not a 5.


I just can't agree. Right before the NBA, he played at the world championships and looked fine at even 235. He has better skills as a power forward than a center. He could dominate at power forward. Had the Nuggets not decided to put Nene at center, they never would've had Nene put the weight on. He's just too explosive at 245 to pass up on. Jermaine O'Neal even said so.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> You'd honestly think about taking Nene over Amare? :laugh:


Depending on team needs, yes. 

If Nene was playing to his potential, he'd do some things Amare can't.


----------



## scooter (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm not sure what we are arguing about.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> I just can't agree. Right before the NBA, he played at the world championships and looked fine at even 235. He has better skills as a power forward than a center. He could dominate at power forward. Had the Nuggets not decided to put Nene at center, they never would've had Nene put the weight on. He's just too explosive at 245 to pass up on. Jermaine O'Neal even said so.


Nene's body type means that he was going to add mass no matter what. In fact, he still hasn't finished filling out and he will have to work extremely hard just to keep his weight at 265.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Nene's body type means that he was going to add mass no matter what. In fact, he still hasn't finished filling out and he will have to work extremely hard just to keep his weight at 265.


I see what you're say, but I don't think it's right. Again, if you saw him at 235 he looked just fine. Looking at him now, he has a lot of muscle mass - a lot of which he just doesn't need. He definitely has a wider frame, but it's slender enough to keep him at 245-255. That uneeded muscle really slows him down.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> I see what you're say, but I don't think it's right. Again, if you saw him at 235 he looked just fine. Looking at him now, he has a lot of muscle mass - a lot of which he just doesn't need. He definitely has a wider frame, but it's slender enough to keep him at 245-255. That uneeded muscle really slows him down.


Take a look at his chest. He hasn't just added muscle mass there, but he has also developed more of a barrel chest than when he was first in the NBA. That isn't anything Nene could control and is just a matter of him growing into his body.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Depending on team needs, yes.
> 
> If Nene was playing to his potential, he'd do some things Amare can't.


Sure, Amare may never be a 3 point shooter, he's getting better on defense and is already unstoppable on offense. I don't really see what he can get better at.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Let's remember that Nene is still young.

He brings lots of things to the Nuggs when he's available. He brings size, he brings toughness, he brings intimidation.

He may be too big right now, and I'd like to see him slim down or tone up. Either way, he's good.

However, he needs to be more than a career 10 ppg 6 rpg performer with his skill set.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Is he a FA this summer, or next?


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Nene is a restricted FA this offseason. THe Nuggets couldn't get an extension done.

Rumors have it NENE may go to Toronto!

Guy is dominating in my NBA 2K5 league. He's leading the team in scoring with Melo! Dude has post up game and jump shooting ability. Would have been nice to see how he could have done this season. Maybe could have gotten the team to ship KMart out even quicker.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Take a look at his chest. He hasn't just added muscle mass there, but he has also developed more of a barrel chest than when he was first in the NBA. That isn't anything Nene could control and is just a matter of him growing into his body.


When Nene put his way on, that's what the organization said - they *had* him put on that extra weight. It didn't come naturally.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> When Nene put his way on, that's what the organization said - they *had* him put on that extra weight. It didn't come naturally.


I don't disagree that the Nuggets had him put on too much weight too soon. However, Nene's body type is still one that will carry more weight than Amare naturally. It is something that will just happen as he ages and his body matures.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Tobin 73 EIRE said:


> Nene is a restricted FA this offseason. THe Nuggets couldn't get an extension done.
> 
> Rumors have it NENE may go to Toronto!
> 
> Guy is dominating in my NBA 2K5 league. He's leading the team in scoring with Melo! Dude has post up game and jump shooting ability. Would have been nice to see how he could have done this season. Maybe could have gotten the team to ship KMart out even quicker.


There is also the chance that Nene would have killed his trade value by underperforming again. Although the surgery doesn't improve his trade value, it also doesn't lower it any from last summer.


----------

